# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) شروحات :  طريقة حل مشكلة Custom Binary Blocked By Oem Lock لأجهزات سمسونج

## امير الصمت

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وباركته  
بعد مدة غياب طويلة على المنتدى المغربى للمحمول اعود  اليكم من جديد
اتمنى   ان تكونوا بخير وعافية 
اليوم سنتكلم عن حل مشكلة Custom Binary Blocked By Oem Lock 
بعد تنزيل روت على الجهاز وفتح oem lock  تلقائيا      
كل معليك فعله هو تفليش  الجهاز  بروم  رسمي او فلاشة ( اربعة ملفات)  بنفس الأاصدار و الحماية. 
ولمعرفة الفلاشة المناسيبة حاول ادخال الجهاز لوضع الريكفرى مود .  كما موضح فى الصورة    
تم التفليش  على برنماج odin 
او على اي بوكس يدعم تفليش اجهزة سمسونج 
لتحميل برنماج odin3 اخير اصدار 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]ملاحضة: الجهاز ممكن ان  يقفل بينا يدك  على**Custom Binary Blocked By* *Oem Lock 
 وانت تحاول فك شفرة الجهاز بعد عمل روت للجهاز * *لدالك  تأكد من اغلاق  خاصية* *Oem Lock .* *   أتمنى أن أكون قد وفقت في الشرح وأي سؤال أو استفسار بخصوص 
الموضوع اكتبه في التعليق .*

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي حسين
عودة حميدة اخي_

----------


## امير الصمت

*
باركة الله فيك اخى محمد * * *

----------


## asaad wahsh

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------

